# Raymond Weil "Jasmine" and Cartier Blue Ballon



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

I was walking pass an AD the other day and saw the Raymond Weil Jasmine. I was a little surprised to see such similarities. Do you think that perhaps RW had copied Cartier?? Or is there enough differences for the RW to be considered original??

I googled the two when I got home and found this article Cartier Took Out an Injunction Against Raymond Weil -- The Cut

I am a Cartier fan thus I might be a tad bias :-!, but I am keen to hear what you think.


----------



## Dhart (Mar 18, 2012)

Even though I am a novice at such things I would like to give you my opinion.
At first glance I feel both watches are totally different in look and feel. Apart from the round faces and the Roman numerals I really think both watches have their own identity. The Cartier looks very sleek and professional whereas the RW appears more feminine and delicate. 
To me both watches are beautiful but still in their own ways.

Debbie


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Just a tiny bit of, 'inspiration'.


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Good grief. Doesn't Cartier have anything better to do? Gosh, if they somehow manage to win this case, every manufacturer who puts Roman numerals and blued steel hands of their watches better run for cover. 

~S.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

If someone wanted recommendations for an elegant round-dialed watch with Roman numerals and a steel bracelet, I'd recommend both as falling under that general description. Was RW inspired by the Blue Ballon? Probably. Did RW copy the Blue Ballon? I wouldn't say that.

There are two cat breeds which are often considered the same by those who don't know any better - the Chartreux (I have 5 of them) and the solid blue British Shorthair. They're both blue (gray to the rest of the world) with gold/orange eyes, hefty bodies, and an overall sense of roundness. But when you examine them point by point, from the ear shape/size/placement all the way to the tail length, they are nothing alike and you realize they have nothing in common except that they're big and gray. Even the coat color is very different - blue British Shorthairs have truly solid blue fur, but Chartreux are actually tabbies with distinct bands of color on each hair.

That's what I see when I look at the RW and Cartier side-by-side: a shared basic aesthetic, but otherwise unique. I would buy the Cartier but not the RW.

Now, if you want identical watches, put a Nomos Tangente next to a Stowa Antea and try to tell them apart...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Cartier tends to be, overly sensitive. They tend to get somewhat irked when Bedat jockeys their way in cases
next to them.


Popoki Nui said:


> Good grief. Doesn't Cartier have anything better to do? Gosh, if they somehow manage to win this case, every manufacturer who puts Roman numerals and blued steel hands of their watches better run for cover.
> 
> ~S.


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

coastcat said:


> There are two cat breeds which are often considered the same by those who don't know any better - the Chartreux (I have 5 of them) and the solid blue British Shorthair.


Many have the same difficulty with Maine **** and Norwegian Forest cats.

~S.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Popoki Nui said:


> Many have the same difficulty with Maine **** and Norwegian Forest cats.
> 
> ~S.


Wegies! I can't tell them apart without sitting down to think about it. "Now, the MC has the double coat and the Wegie has the single coat... or was it the other way around?"

(just looked it up, and yes, it's the other way around)

So many watches are inspired by others, or should I say that some watches have such a classic but not sufficiently distinctive look that others copy from them freely? Sometimes it's hard to tell the fliegers apart, and how many different Pepsi-bezeled divers are there now?


----------

